# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Released

## TheFridge

<p>Due to the <a href="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/297">schedule slip</a>, the final release of Dapper didn’t ship today, but instead the team has delivered a rock-your-socks-off beta for our testing pleasure… If ever there was a time for keen testers to upgrade, it’s now! We strongly encourage you to try it out and report bugs so that the Ubuntu team can make sure 6.06 is the best release <em >EVER</em>.</p>
<blockquote >
<p>The Ubuntu team is proud to announce the Beta Release of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - codenamed “Dapper Drake”. The Beta Release introduces the new Desktop CD, which can be used both to try Ubuntu “live” and to install the system.</p>
<p>Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (long-term support) will be the first Ubuntu release to be supported for three years on the desktop, and five years on the server.</p></blockquote>
<p>See the <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000065.html">release announcement</a> for download locations and a list of tasty treats you’ll find in this awesome release!</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

